# Cheesecloth??



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

A friend went to a cheese making class over the WE. She brought back a sample of cheesecloth.....Not like any I've ever seen. This is plastic, with real fine holes through it. Question is...Is this the new cheese cloth and where can I get it?

BTW...the cheese samples were Fantastic!!


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

I have heard of the plastic/poly disposable cloth. I have never used it, I use the old fashioned cotton stuff.  I think you could find it by googling it, though.


----------



## paintlady (May 10, 2007)

You can use Tuille netting and it is sold in fabric stores as is cheesecloth by the yard. I use it all of the time when I make whey. The Tuille netting is plastic netting with very fine holes.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

paintlady said:


> The Tuille netting is plastic netting with very fine holes.


 I was wondering if it didn't go by a different name. Tulle netting is close but not it. Sorting thru 693,000 hits takes awhile.


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

They sell a variety at cheesemaking.com -- they call it poly webbing.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Hoeggers sells also it, under the name PlyBan.

http://www.hoeggergoatsupply.com

Christy


----------

